# making my own tank.



## tenaj-6 (Jun 25, 2008)

So far ive cut my glass. Im gonna get the glue tomorrow. its gonna be a 50 gallon long tank. ill post pics and instructions as i go along.


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

cool, I've always wanted to build my own tank, will be following


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

good luck.

Do you have plans for it? as far as biuilding? Are you going to get rims for it?

Don't forget to post pics.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have made a lot of tanks over the years.from 2 gallons to 350 gallons.for bigger tanks i use only 1 piece of glass.the rest of the tank is plywood.my first big tank i bought used from a guy that had it for 5 years.it was a 120 gallon..2' x 2' x 4'.........i had it for over 10 years and sold it to a friend who had it for another 10 years.the 240 that i sold when i got divorced in 85;and the 350 i built for a friend are still in operation..and the 350 is a saltwater tank.you can build a 120 gallon tank with 1 piece of 1/4" glass... 1 sheet of 4' x 8' x 3/4" B/C exterior grade plywood...1 8 foot 2 x 4....1 tube of silicone sealer and 1 qt. or so of a good epoxy paint and a bunch of wood screws.


----------



## tenaj-6 (Jun 25, 2008)

in gonna make it all glass. got it free.
dimensions as follows.
1 metre long (39")
40cm width (16")
40cm high (16")
The glass is 10mm (3/8") thick.
so far the glass is just cut to shape. ill post pics tomorrow wen i start to build.
any tips will be greatly appreciated


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

lohachata said:


> i have made a lot of tanks over the years.from 2 gallons to 350 gallons.for bigger tanks i use only 1 piece of glass.the rest of the tank is plywood.my first big tank i bought used from a guy that had it for 5 years.it was a 120 gallon..2' x 2' x 4'.........i had it for over 10 years and sold it to a friend who had it for another 10 years.the 240 that i sold when i got divorced in 85;and the 350 i built for a friend are still in operation..and the 350 is a saltwater tank.you can build a 120 gallon tank with 1 piece of 1/4" glass... 1 sheet of 4' x 8' x 3/4" B/C exterior grade plywood...1 8 foot 2 x 4....1 tube of silicone sealer and 1 qt. or so of a good epoxy paint and a bunch of wood screws.


Do you have a cutting diagram for that by any chance lohatcha?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i used to have several sets of plans all drawn up.but i can't find them.i will draw up another set for you with instructions...send me your address so i can send them..it may take a few days but don't let me forget..


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

also..usually when someone has a big tank that get a panel cracked or broken,they throw it out.there are 5 pieces of glass to a tank.one panel breaks....that means that you can build 4 tanks...i have an old 150 gallon tank that i got for free because the bottom was cracked.
so i have the front,back and 2 ends left..that means i can build two 300 and two 75 gallon tanks..works for me.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice.

I also build plywood tanks. Most of them haven't exactly been for show, though, being rather ugly. 

The GARF.org site has a good bunch of plans on it for making tanks, including a calculator function that computes everything and then tells you exactly how everything should go. That site is a real bugger to navigate, but definitely worth bookmarking.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the site name itself will tell you it will be an experience....lol


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

Shouldn't be using glue on a glass tank I don't think=P more silicone


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Sure hope that what he was thinking plus I am sure you need certain silacone to hold the pressure of the water.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

No, just regular 100% silicone is fine. Just make sure it doesn't have mildewcide in it.


----------



## tenaj-6 (Jun 25, 2008)

got my glue yesterday well its silicone. didnt get around to puttin it together but i scored the glass where im gonna glue it. 

important notice.

before building make sure you hace clamps the correct size.

wen its made ill post instructions as well as pics.

any tips will be greatly appreicated

oh yea and itll b monday before i get around to building it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

Again, make sure the silicone is 100% silicone with nothing added to it. Any mildewcides will eventually leach into the water.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

I cant find the site that spoke about that a aquarium building company was trying to sue Dap as before it said aquarium safe and they had been using it to build tanks.It couldnt hold the force and the ones they sold all broke.It may have been just talk.


----------



## tenaj-6 (Jun 25, 2008)

well on the tube it says aquarium safe co i presume it is.


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

also, the DAP brand aquarium silicone says its only for tanks 30 gallons and smaller


----------



## tenaj-6 (Jun 25, 2008)

ok ill ost a new thread with pics and a guide how i built the tank.


----------

